# كريم تصفيف للشعر هدية لاعضاء المنتدى الكرام



## MOODY2100 (17 أغسطس 2013)

لعمل 100 جرام كريم تصفيف للشعر ممتاز
45 جرام زيت برافين
5 جرام حمض ستياريك
1 جرام تراى ايثانول امين
49 جرام ماء مقطر
1 جرام جلسرين
مادة حافظة + عطر مناسب
يوضع الزيت على الحمض ويسخن حتى ينصهر الحمض على حدة ويوضع التراى على الماء الساخن على حدة ثم يخلط المزيجين ويقلب بهدوء حتى يبرد ثم الجلسرين ويقلب جيدا
وشكرا


----------



## 83moris (19 أغسطس 2013)

هل تقصد ستيارك الكحول بدلا من الستيارك اسد؟


----------



## MOODY2100 (19 أغسطس 2013)

ستياريك كحول مش حمض السيتريك وممكن تستخدم حمض السيتريك كمادة حافظة وضبط الحموضة


----------



## marmar7 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Nader (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بعد عمل التركيبة صار مثل الفوم -- و هش -- رجاء المساعدة و توضيح سبب ذلك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا على تساؤل
بعد عمل التركيبة صار مثل الفوم -- و هش -- رجاء المساعدة و توضيح سبب ذلك​
توجد تركيبه لتزيين الشعر عباره عن زيت برافين - وشمع نحل - وستيارك اسيد- ولانولين --ومغنسيوم اوليات - وطبعا مياه وعطر ومواد حافظه 
ولكن مشكلة التركيبه المنشوره اعلاه عدم اكتمالها قد يكون بسبب اخطاء اثناء النقل
عموما - الكثير من التركيبات التى تخص الشعر - فى صفحة ..... بين اهتمامات القراء ..... والتركيبات الحديثه ... ان كان لك اهتمام بذلك - ان احببت .


----------



## Abo Nader (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا أخي الكريم ... محمود فتحي حماد 
أبحث عن تركيبات شعر مغذية و طبيعية أكثر ... أستخدم فيها أقل نسب مواد كيمائية و تكون أقل أو منعدمة التأثير او ضررا بصحة مستخدمها حتي علي المدي البعيد.... و شكرا كل الشكر للإهتمامك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 نوفمبر 2014)

استخدم تركيبات الزيوت الطبيعيه- كنا نطلق عليها تركيبات جدتى - مباشره وبسيطه وما زلنا ننتجها حتى اللآن - ويوجد العديد من التركيبات على الصفحه التى اشرت اليها 
بين اهتمامات القراء ... والتركيبات الحديثه ....وان لم تجد غرضك - اكتب رأيك هناك لسهولة متابعتك .


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع:75::20:


----------



## Abo Nader (29 نوفمبر 2014)

بعد البحث ينقصها سبان 80 .... و لكن هل يمكن إستبدال زيت البرافين بخليط من زيت اللوز الحلو و زيت الخروع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 نوفمبر 2014)

التركيبات - سواء تجميل او منظفات - لابد ان تكون موثقه - حتى نبعد عن احتمالات الخطر وفشل التجارب - ويكفينا ان التجارب فى التركيبات الموثقه تأخذ الوقت الكثير لنصل الى الاتقان .
لذا رجاء قراءة هذه المشاركات
39-52-86-93-111-126-131-165
بين اهتمامات القراء ..... والتركيبات الحديثه 
بها طلبك - كل ما هو طبيعى


----------

